# GT: Orlando Magic @ Houston Rockets (4.7.09) | Tipoff @ 8:30 p.m. EST



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*@*









*Projected Starters*

C: Dwight Howard/Yao Ming
PF: Rashard Lewis/Louis Scola
SF: Hedo Turkoglu/Ron Artest
SG: Courtney Lee/Sane Battier
PG: Rafer Alston/Aaron Brooks

*Key Players*

*Magic:*
























*Rockets:*

















*Marquee Matchup*









*vs* 









Great, great game ahead tonight. Yao Ming vs Dwight Howard is always gonna be a classic.​


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Good game


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Remember this?











eace:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> Great, great game ahead tonight. Yao Ming vs Dwight Howard is always gonna be a classic.


What classic!? Yao vs Dwight usually results in a one-sided beatdown.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol, yeah. Yao own Dwight tonight. Maybe are worst offensive performance of the year.... :sadbanana:

Good win Houston.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I wish we had Hedo on the Rockets. Thats for sure


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Hedo for Artest?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Nah, I'll keep Hedo. k thx


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

SVG should rest starters more now, it is not bad to stay at the 3rd spot...


----------

